# Thought of a possible way to have two set grind sizes on lido's



## LewisP56 (Sep 15, 2016)

Currently it is relatively difficult to use the lido e for espresso and other brewing methods at the same time because it is hard to go back to exactly the same setting.

Adding some form of system with two stops which you could set for each grind setting, essentially allowing you to bump the adjustment ring up against the stop for easy setting switching.

Therefore to switch to a pre-configured size you just simply move from one stop to other, allowing you go back to the exact same grind setting! Easily switching between two...

What are your thoughts? Any ideas how this could be made as an add on, or maybe an alternative way to have two settings..

P.S. Apologies for the bad explanation :/ if anyone gets me and can sum I up better.. please do!

I always do espresso in the evening and aeropress and so I would love to make switching back and forth between two exact settings easy!


----------



## John T (Dec 4, 2014)

Affix a narrow strip of masking tape around the lower ring (not the locking ring!). Settings can then be marked on this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Brew the Aeropress inverted with your espresso grind, add the water, or half the water, then the coffee & stir.

Or, buy a Porlex/Hario for the Aeropress brews?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't get my LIDO 3 to stick on one setting let alone 2









I am going to print a bunch of numbers and symbols on my label printer and stick that round the hopper to get some kind of repeatable number/setting


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> I can't get my LIDO 3 to stick on one setting let alone 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will it not hold any setting? How many methods are you switching between?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean it wasn't sticking on a setting, just that without any useful markings on the hopper, it is hard to find a setting


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> Sorry, didn't mean it wasn't sticking on a setting, just that without any useful markings on the hopper, it is hard to find a setting


Still, it might be good to know which methods you are primarily grinding for... if they're similar it's easier to pin down a setting, rather than constantly changing the setting.

Maybe concentrate on one brewer for a while, when you've nailed that, jump back in the deep end! 

The symbols idea is a good one though.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

No one tries laser engraving?


----------

